# Post your 2 cool tattoos



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

I know most of us has one, either a art master piece or a drunkin regret.....so ladies and gents lets see em!!!!


Here is mine, it's a Speck and a Red. I got it while on R&R in thailand. In a few days i will be getting a flounder. I will post a picture when i get it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mine....


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

*By buddies tattoo*

Here is a tattoo one of my workers did for my buddy. I run a sign shop in Iraq and one of my helpers does tattoos. Not bad for a Iraq job


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Got this in Waco cant remeber the name of the shop, but will never return. The zia symbol on my bicep, my brother got the same on his rib cage.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's one my son had done several years ago.....


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

pic of mine when it was done 2 years ago. I have plans for the other arm but haven't had time to look for a new artist to do the work.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lots of different meanings.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Life*

Got this one on my birthday this year...........My daughter dances, my son took his first deer on his first hunt this year and our family loves to fish. This is our life.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Left calf









Right tricep









Left side, has been finished since pic. 









Right side of lower leg









Left arm side of bicep









Our fingers









Wife's upper right shoulder, my design.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I plan on getting one when I put my first billfish in my own boat.

This is my brother's tattoo. Mix booze, pot, acid and an antique shotgun, you get....










Yeah, that's a nub. Contact wound from the shotgun cauterized it neatly....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol thats funny. My brother has 9 toes also. A hair pin trigger on a friends shotgun one dove season many yrs ago.


I was doing good till I saw the nip ring of a 48 yr old mansad3sm











:slimer:


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

X2...:frown:



Hotrod said:


> I was doing good till I saw the nip ring of a 48 yr old mansad3sm
> 
> :slimer:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

*Cupcake*

My wife has a pretty little cupcake tattoo, you can see it barely trying to peek out. The artist said he'd never done a cupcake before.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Tramp Stamp*

I want to see Tramp Stamps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

She's no Tramp but here's her Stamp.(My Wife)


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

mine


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> I was doing good till I saw the nip ring of a 48 yr old mansad3sm
> 
> :slimer:


What? WHERE?


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

steelrain202 said:


> She's no Tramp but here's her Stamp.(My Wife)


I will be showing that one to my wife. She has been wanting one like that for a long time but is still scared of her parents!


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

*One of my tats*


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chaser_99 said:


>


i'll bet that one didn't take too long.


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

rainbowrunner said:


> X2...:frown:


X3. Not the nip I wanted to see.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chaser_99 said:


>


..


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Bad cell phone picture. Got her back in the late 80s. Mermaid riding a shark.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hotrod, I tried to send some green, but Im all out. I bout spit my coffee when I saw that!


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

Roger said:


> Here's one my son had done several years ago.....


I WANT THIS ONE BUT WANT THE STATE OF TEXAS instead the Flois...
Not hating just think it would look bad ***....


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wife's tramp stamp!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Not to be a jerk, but guys...

Get a bit of muscle on those arms before throwing a tat on them. With the exception of fireeater, there is no "gun show"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

John Redcorn said:


> Not to be a jerk, but guys...
> 
> Get a bit of muscle on those arms before throwing a tat on them. With the exception of fireeater, there is no "gun show"


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nasty! Nasty! Nasty! lol


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Uhm. Nevermind.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Brassnadz said:


> Hotrod, I tried to send some green, but Im all out. I bout spit my coffee when I saw that!


Covered for ya, my eyes look just like Ray's!(after that pic)-Mike


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

John Redcorn said:


> Not to be a jerk, but guys...
> 
> Get a bit of muscle on those arms before throwing a tat on them. With the exception of fireeater, there is no "gun show"



Dude...there is absolutely nothing wrong with those tats. If you don't know about me by now, I am usually the one that speaks out against comments like yours. What is it with you and male muscle development? Something you're not telling us here? I mean, yeah..my pal Fire Eater can open up his own gun store or need an ATF stamp because his bod (now that YOU pointed it out to everyone!).....but even mentioning that means you have a man crush....I'm not against it, but I am just saying. Oh God Fire Eater....don't give me a Reddie for saying that!!

Here you go John..I hacked your computer and found this. I just thought I'd let you know..



. I guess that's what you meant by guns with your man crush and all. -Hector


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's mine!!!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

You guys are making me







you bunch of big brutes.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

FireEater said:


> You guys are making me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't go getting all full of yourself: there's still a little issue of a 48 year old with a nipple ring....


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Don't go getting all full of yourself: there's still a little issue of a 48 year old with a nipple ring....


Those are not nipple rings...those are defibrillator contacts. Left side is positive and right side is negative. ::CLEAR!!!!:: Bazappp!!!! ::CLEAR!!!:: Bazapp!!!...He is after all, a Fire Fighter and EMS Tech. They also double as his Fire Hose holders when he's busy breaking windows or eating Power Bars at the same time. He can even use them as lure holders or he can tie off his stringer or his boat one one of those when he goes wade fishing but they are not nipple rings! Jeesh! Come on you guys! -Hector


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Dang blang it!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to htalamant again.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

htalamant said:


> Those are not nipple rings...those are defibrillator contacts. Left side is positive and right side is negative. ::CLEAR!!!!:: Bazappp!!!! ::CLEAR!!!:: Bazapp!!!...He is after all, a Fire Fighter and EMS Tech. They also double as his Fire Hose holders when he's busy breaking windows or eating Power Bars at the same time. He can even use them as lure holders or he can tie off his stringer or his boat one one of those when he goes wade fishing but they are not nipple rings! Jeesh! Come on you guys! -Hector


Now that's funny!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Is that markin the gates of hell??


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Is that markin the gates of hell??



Ha! Ha!.......A "Stampede Stamp?" I wonder what the guy that gave her the tattoo was thinking? -Hector


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Might as well be a bullseye.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


>


OH NO!!! 
Time to call this guy.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

...now that you think about it, she must be wearing some cargo ratchet straps for underwear. And that ink.... I've seen better brands on cattle! The horses used to make those Levi's must have died of exhaustion! -Hector


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

I can't believe they make thongs that big, and for what reason?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Rebelsharker said:


> I can't believe they make thongs that big, and for what reason?


So in case you ever need a balloon launcher...there you go!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's my latest...just got it a couple months ago.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Rebelsharker said:


> I can't believe they make thongs that big, and for what reason?


ought to be against the law to make um that big.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

*Got this about 6 years ago in San Antonio.....*


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

What does a relatively small, say 3"x3", ink cost? Just askin' B&P


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> What does a relatively small, say 3"x3", ink cost? Just askin' B&P


not supposed to tatoo your chode on your arm bp! you know this!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I was asking for you since you're skeered. B&P


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Old guys with tattoos*

Ugh!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> What does a relatively small, say 3"x3", ink cost? Just askin' B&P


At least $50.00 I'd say. More depending on whether it's flash or custom. Whatever you do...don't for get to tip the artist.

The same $50.00 tat 20 years ago would have cost $20.00-$30.00. Demand is high and the kids don't tip. Maybe since there seems to be tattoo parlors on every corner we'll start to see lower pricing.

Also, be sure your artist can spell. This guy may not have even known what HE got:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I have the Browning symbol on my upper right arm.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay okay that was cruel. Tramp stamp, part II


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Ahhhh... marking the gates to heaven... and look... a blue dolphin


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Tramp Stamps are freaking AWESOME. Love 'em.
I've been trying talk my wife into 1 for years, but she won't go for it...I guess I haven't turned her "tramp" enough yet.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

heres my new 1


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

Rebelsharker said:


> OH NO!!!
> Time to call this guy.


Gosh Dang, that things wider than my Red Fin!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> What does a relatively small, say 3"x3", ink cost? Just askin' B&P


Depends, with out color probably looking at 30-40$, with color 60-70$


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

8 years in the Navy and still no tats!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Tramp Stamps are freaking AWESOME. Love 'em.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Specks&Spots said:


>


LMAO......awesome! :cheers:


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I was going to post my tattoo, but I didn't have enough change to buy one from the gumball machine. LOL! Eight, whole years in the Army and not one tattoo! Another 2 Cooler mentioned doing eight years in the Navy but never got one either. I don't feel so bad now anymore. And just so you know, I like *all* the ink work on the 2 Coolers!! Fire Eater, Blue Wave Captain and Sweet Action have some fierce ink! Where in San Antonio did you get that tat of the Bull SA? -Hector


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

*New Flounder Tattoo*

I just got this one 2 days ago. My worker from Nepal made it. Not bad for a Iraq Job. I now have the Texas Slam!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

htalamant said:


> I was going to post my tattoo, but I didn't have enough change to buy one from the gumball machine. LOL! Eight, whole years in the Army and not one tattoo! Another 2 Cooler mentioned doing eight years in the Navy but never got one either. I don't feel so bad now anymore. And just so you know, I like *all* the ink work on the 2 Coolers!! Fire Eater, Blue Wave Captain and Sweet Action have some fierce ink! Where in San Antonio did you get that tat of the Bull SA? -Hector


5 years in the Marines, no ink.

Still planning on getting ink if I ever catch a billfish on my own boat.

Since I don't have any ink, I'll find some more good stuff on the intrawebz and share......


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

just one of many; Right Arm


----------



## GalvestonGooner (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

ripleyb... didnt i see that on the bush trimming thread??? nice!! i would recomend wax though...lol


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I got a closeup of the cupcake.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my ripleyp....you're a lucky man.....:cheers:


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

I have three pieces...

Right arm:










Chest:










Right Calf:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> I got a closeup of the cupcake.


 heII with the long commute, I will trim your bushes!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

24Buds said:


> heII with the long commute, I will trim your bushes!


Judging by that pic, it's already been done.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> Judging by that pic, it's already been done.


yea yea yea. Can't you just let me have this for a few minutes? Gotta keep them up right. wait wrong choice of words. Oh never mind:headknock

I like cupcakes


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

24Buds said:


> yea yea yea. Can't you just let me have this for a few minutes? Gotta keep them up right. wait wrong choice of words. Oh never mind:headknock
> 
> I like cupcakes


You guys are too funny...I love cupcakes too.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> You guys are too funny...I love cupcakes too.


 did you eat it?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

24Buds said:


> did you eat it?


No comment!


----------



## mustache (Nov 11, 2009)

always lick the iceing first before you bite the cake


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> I got a closeup of the cupcake.


Is that strawberry I smell?

A co-worker just gave me a weird look and asked what the heck I was doing, as I had my nose pressed to my screen. :biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Please refrain before posting anymore pics of man nipples, especially if they are surrounded by hair.
I'm going to find my happy place.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Buffett Fan said:


> Is that strawberry I smell?
> 
> A co-worker just gave me a weird look and asked what the heck I was doing, as I had my nose pressed to my screen. :biggrin:


Did you smell anything?


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> Did you smell anything?


I've gone back to it 20-30 times and I really do smell strawberry!:slimer:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Buffett Fan said:


> I've gone back to it 20-30 times and I really do smell strawberry!:slimer:


So you must have a MAC? Good sniffer you got there. You win the prize!


----------

